# 

## annuschka1309

.   .   .    ,  ""    .   ,       ,   ,    3 . , ,  ???  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> ""


    "" ?    ?

----------


## ... ...

*annuschka1309*,      2007 ?

----------

,     .  :Smilie: 
    .   , ""       .

----------


## annuschka1309

-        ,    ?

----------

:Smilie: ,     .

      40 ,   30 .,    30 .
  50 ,     40 .

----------


## annuschka1309

, !!! :yes:

----------

, ,          ?

----------

,  ,     ...        ,  .       ,    .          .  :    100 ..  ,    13 ..,          .   /  ,       13 ,   ,    ,      /.       ,  , .  -    .  .

----------

,    ,         .  ,  .

----------

.   -   ,    ,      .       .

----------

:        3 .
1) 3-  2008       3  (    50000,00).
2) 3-    .

----------


## mvf

?

----------

> ?


.

----------


## mvf

> 2) 3-    .


.

----------


## Pasha.RU

:       3-  4-  2008  " 2008".       ( - , . ).
1.     (  )?
2.   ?     . ,  2008      07/08     08/09.         08/09 ?

----------

1.  " ".
2.   ,   2008  (   - ).    ,  .

----------


## Pasha.RU

,  ?

----------

. 219 
  ,    2 - 5  1   (      ,    2  1  ,     ,    3  1  ),      , *     100 000   *  

..     140 .,      100 .

----------

, . 
 " 2008"     ,           .

----------


## Pasha.RU

.

----------

6,7,  8 . ,      ,                     .  ?   ,      ?

----------


## 2606

:     ,        . ,      ,      ?!

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,    ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

> ,    ?


,   ,  .

----------

.

----------


## mvf

> ,   ,  .


 ** .

----------

, ,        ???!!!

!

----------

> , ,        ???!!!
> 
> !


   ,      .     : 1)     , 2)  3-, 3)  2-, 4)    , 5)    , 6)      .     .         2-  (     ).      ..

----------


## natalinsha

- ,      ?       ,          ?

----------


## mvf

31.08.2006 . N -6-04/876@ . 1.6

----------

> - ,      ?       ,          ?


     .

----------

,   . .     .     ?
 .

----------

> ,   . .     .     ?
>  .


,  .

----------


## Yma

.
   :     ,     -.  ,      -     ?        ?
   3 ,     2010        2007, 2008  2009 , ?

   !

----------


## .88

! 
     ?  4  2008   ,      .  1  2008    .     2   2008 .           2008 ,    2009         ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      .     : 1)     , 2)  3-, 3)  2-, 4)    , 5)    , 6)      .     .         2-  (     ).      ..


         .       .        ,

----------


## alexinwonderland

.     .
      ,  3 .    .     ,    ,      (6%  ).       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Katebuh

,       ,     ?      ?

----------

.             .      .

----------


## Katebuh

" ,                  ,     ,           .                    ,            ".

   ..       ...   :yes:

----------


## Katebuh

> .             .      .


   ?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


      ,        ,        , ..    ,     ,  :     . ,   .   ..

----------


## Yma

.
  ,  -     .
      2009.    ,       6. ..      -       . ,   ,    6     2 ,          (    2    ).
:   ?   ,          .

----------

,       ,    .       .   ,    ?.   !!

----------


## ...

1.  
2. 
3. 2-
4. -  
5.   .
6.

----------

,  -      ?       ,     .        ...

----------


## mvf

3   + 1   = 4

----------

> 3   + 1   = 4


!    6   ...     ,  ?   ?

----------


## mvf

- .     .

----------

> - .     .


 -  "       "... ,        - -    -  .   , ...

----------

, ..  ,   ?

----------


## mvf

"".

----------

> , ..  ,   ?


    " " ..  -   ,       ,     .

----------


## natalinsha

,       ( ),   ,     .          , ..    ??

----------


## mvf

.   ""     ?

----------


## natalinsha

.
    ,           ,   ??

----------


## mvf

> 


 .

----------


## natalinsha

))   ,     2008 ))))

----------

> :     ,        . ,      ,      ?!


   ,   ,  ,  .
         ,       ,        ,       (   ) -  ,      .    .   .

----------

> ,    ,         .  ,  .


,     ,                      (      ).  ?!   .

----------


## natalinsha

> ,     ,                      (      ).  ?!   .


      ".  "  !     :Smilie:

----------

!
           (    ),   ,          ???
 !!!

----------


## Katena892

3 .  ,   1            - .     ,           ,   - .   :Redface:

----------

! 
 ,           ?      ?

----------

> 3 .  ,   1            - .     ,           ,   - .




  :


1.	    
2.	  ( 3-)
3.	    
4.	   
5.	      (3)
6.	      2009  ( 2-)

        08  2010.

   2009   .

----------

.

----------


## 21

,    ,   ,       ?

----------


## FM

.

----------

,      . .    ,     ,          .?????

----------


## FM

. . 219  .

----------


## 3

!
           (    ),   ,          ???   :       ()   ?
 !!!

----------


## Yma

> !
>            (    ),   ,          ???   :       ()   ?
>  !!!


     ,    -            -     .        .
    -  .

----------

> ,      . .    ,     ,          .?????



 219.    
1.          3  210           :
1)................
..............................................................
2)  ,           , -          ,   2  ,    ,  -        24 , - (-)        18        , -        ,    50 000           (  ).         ,       ,   ,                24        .              ,     ,     ,      .           ,   ,       .      ,           () ,         ,  ;

----------

: 
     :
   ()
   (2-)
   ()
  (    )  - 
,   ()
 ,      ( )

      :
   ()
   (2-)
    ()
-  ,        
   ()
  (    ) - 
,   ()
 ,      ( )

----------

!
    ,       (   ,   2-,    2-).       ? (? )
!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Zinaida86

,  ,      2009 ,    2-    2009   2010 ?

----------

> ,  ,      2009 ,    2-    2009   2010 ?


   2009,   2-  2009.

----------


## Zinaida86

> 2009,   2-  2009.


  2009   ..!

----------

????

----------

> ????

----------


## mvf

CapsLock.

----------


## FM

> ????


    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 25

,     2009 , ...    ,     2009 ,   ...   ,    .          2009 ?

----------

. , ,    ,         ?   -2008,       2009  ...

----------


## irkutjanka

,  :    ,       ,    .  3   .            ?

----------

> ,  :    ,       ,    .  3   .            ?


   .

----------

.      () 6 :     ,     ,    .   - ,          .    ,  ,   ,       ,    40 000 .   ?        ?           .   ?    . 


> .      () 6 :     ,     ,    .   - ,          .    ,  ,   ,       ,    40 000 .   ?        ?           .   ?    .

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> ,     2009 , ...    ,     2009 ,   ...   ,    .          2009 ?


 - "".
25,       ,      2009 ,     .    .   ,            (    2009-  )

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> .      () 6 :     ,     ,    .   - ,          .    ,  ,   ,       ,    40 000 .   ?        ?           .   ?    .


  ?       ?
   (  100% ,  ):       (   "")        ,  -       .            / /).     ,    //,  .     ,   ,      .    "" , ..        ,    . -  ",  , -    .  ..)        +       .
  :      (      ,       ),       "",       ,   .   ,    .             .
!

----------


## saigak

> .   ?


 ,        .     -.  :Frown: 
  -     -   .
  99,99%  .

----------


## ironiya98

,     ,           ?     ?

----------

> ,     ,           ?     ?


,     ( ) -      .
,    ( 6) -        ( ).
,        ( ) -   .

----------


## ironiya98

-   2009   ?      2         2010 ,   - -  7000 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2009   ?


,   ,   3-  2009 .    3  .

----------

> -   2009   ?      2         2010 ,   - -  7000 .


   3   .. 2008-2010.
 ,          ,     , ..    3-  .          .    .

----------

.    2008-2010 .
 :        ,    ,    .    ?
  2008     25000 (     -   20000)         .           ?
   .    2008        (      10000)        ,       55000.        2? 55000    50000 ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> .    2008-2010 .
>  :        ,    ,    .    ?
>   2008     25000 (     -   20000)         .           ?
>    .    2008        (      10000)        ,       55000.        2? 55000    50000 ?


         ,         ,    -13%.

----------

> ,         ,    -13%.


   .       :Abuse: 
  ,           (  ),       .      ? ,       .,       ,   ... :Frown:

----------

,          ,       .

----------


## saigak

,  ....  :Frown: 
     -     .

----------

> ,  .... 
>      -     .


  :Frown:

----------

"...
     31.08.2006 N -6-04/876@ ,   **  ** ,  **  ** () ** ,         *  -,     * ."
 ,           ,   ...

----------


## saigak

....
,     ,  ,    "  ",    .        .
        -   .    .     .  :Wink:

----------

> .     .


  .     :Frown:

----------

2009, 2010 ,  ,           .   2-        .      ? .

----------


## Andyko

3-

----------


## saigak

> 3-


       2.....     ....

----------


## ANASTEICHEN666

:       .   .  10 .     ????

----------


## saigak

-   ... .
,  .    ,     .      ,        .

----------

,        ,        ,     ,   ?   ,       ,         ,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,   ?


.     -        .    .    .

----------


## irina62

( 24 )  .   :     ( ,  ).    19 .

----------


## saigak

?        ?  19     ,       .

----------


## irina62

.  ,         .      . -   .    219    .     .   - -        .

----------


## saigak

,      -,   " ".         ,    ....

----------


## irina62

.        .        .  ,   .       ,     ,     19-21 .      ,   ,     (    ).

----------


## saigak

> .


 ?     ?   .

----------

! , .    2-  2010   9759 .,   2011    (   ) , ..   .  ,   .     2010   46800 . ( 6084 ),  2011  - 31200 . (4056 .).        2010-2011 ?    2010? .

----------


## saigak

> 2010?


, ..       () .          .

----------


## W_F

, ,      ,     ,     ?    , 15%

----------


## saigak

,     (   ),

----------

!   13%    .      2012. 2-     ?

----------


## mvf

> 2-     ?


.

----------


## saigak

> 2-     ?


   ,    2012 . 3       - .

----------


## W_F

> ,     (   ),


)     ...  ...

----------

> ,    2012 . 3       - .


..  13%     2013 ?
2-    ?

----------


## konst2k6

!

  .      ,     .    ,   , ""  (..  ,    ..).   .         ?
      -       (   ),      -   ?

----------


## ... ...

> ?


,          




> 


   120 000

----------


## konst2k6

> ,             120 000


      .
     .            .     20      ,     -   ?      ,   "   ",     ,    .

----------


## saigak

> 


     -  ....         ....      -   ?

----------


## Vladisla

- 50 000   .   ,     (  , ,   )      2011  (  ,    )

----------


## Andyko

*Vladisla*,    .

----------


## mvf

> 50 000


120 000,     - 50 000.

----------


## konst2k6

> -  ....         ....      -   ?


  .   .     -        (    ).        -   20  (   )   -    ?      , ,  3  ,        (    ).

----------


## mvf

,      (20000  0,13).

----------


## Vladisla

:Embarrassment: 





> 120 000,     - 50 000.

----------

C:        .   ,  .    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.   ,       .

----------


## IP-

!
1. (13%)  2011   170192(  )
2.     2011    152000.
:
  ?
120000  13%  152000(19760)  13%  120000(15600)?? 
  ,       3-(,1,2, ?)     ? .

----------


## mvf

> 13%  120000


.

----------


## IP-

> .


.. 15600, ?

----------


## mvf

13%  120 000.

----------


## saigak

>

----------


## mvf

- http://mvf.klerk.ru/nb/329_04.htm

----------

, .        (   2011   2012 ),      2011 ??

----------


## saigak

,  2011    2011,   2012 -  2012.

----------


## IP-

,     1  8   ,1,2,     !     .
    3  !!!?  1    !?     ?   ?           ? .

----------


## mvf

> ?


.

----------

,            ??

----------


## saigak

,         .

----------

> ,            ??


  .
   . 
     (), \ ( +   )  ,       .
  ,        ( ).

----------


## saigak

> .


 .   ...  :Embarrassment: 




> .


   .
        .

----------

, ! 1) 2009 -    3            ,      ,  , (   ) 1 ,        ,          ,   ,    ?  2) ,     ,              ?          ? 3)        ,      ?    !!!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      ,  , (   ) 1 ,






> ?


     -    




> ,     ,


 




> ,      ?

----------

,        ,       2009 ,       ? :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,

----------

,)   -,   2009 , 1   3 , 1     ,   1            ,       ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

,       3 ,   2009  3 ,         ?    ,    )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

2-   . 1  ,       .

----------

,    ))))

----------


## planet0

!  ,     ,    (  ),       ?    ...

----------


## saigak

., .         . -,  ()-. .  .

----------


## . .

!!!  .       ,  ,           ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## . .

.

----------


## . .

> ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## . .

:Big Grin:

----------


## Karta

,  :

1.             ?

2.   ,       ,  ?

----------


## saigak

1.  
2.     ,    .

----------


## Alenaaaa

, ,  .   -  3 ,    ,  ,  ,   , :      ( ,   ),     ?  ,          . .   ?    .

----------


## saigak

> ?


  ,      .

----------

> ,      .


,  !!! , ,     ))))

----------

!          (    ,    )?

----------


## .



----------


## zhesha

.
, -.        ( 9 )     (   ).  , .. ,  ,     -     .    16  17 .           ,        ( - ).   ,        .      ?   -   16 -   -,         13  14-   .       -     ,              :    -   , - (), ;    , , .        .       .

----------


## sharmel007

(  )  2011 ,   ,   2011        ?

----------


## Storn

*sharmel007*,      ?

----------


## sharmel007

> *sharmel007*,      ?


  2011     30  2012  .      .

----------


## Storn

.....    ,   2011         ....

----------


## sharmel007

> .....    ,   2011         ....

----------

,  .        ,    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## .



----------

,    ( )   ,     ?   ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,    (),      (    )         ?

----------


## saigak

** , .     -   .

----------

)
1.  3-        ,    ,   ?
2.       3 ,            ???
3.           ()     ()?
4.        .  2-      ???

  )

----------

1 
2 
3 
4

----------

-??

----------


## Storn

,

----------

-   ,   ,         -      . ,    ?

----------


## -25

> -   ,   ,         -      . ,    ?


    . 
       ,       " ".   .

    -  -    . ,     ,     .
        ,      .

----------

)))   !

----------

2      ?  ?

----------


## saigak

> 2      ?  ?


.        ,              ?

----------


## Vladisla

> . 
>        ,       " ".   .
> 
>     -  -    . ,     ,     .
>         ,      .



 ,      .        .      )))

----------


## Divi

!
 ,     ,    13%?

----------


## Andyko

68%?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,    13%?


     -       ? :Wink:

----------


## Divi

> !
>  ,     ,    13%?


 ,,(((
,   :Wink:

----------


## GREAKLY

,    2012 -      ,   2013-    (,  ),         13% ,   2013?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## -25

> ,    2012 -      ,   2013-    (,  ),         13% ,   2013?


  2012    ,         , ,    2012   ,  .
    2013    *     \* ,  * 2013*       .

  78

----------


## saigak

> 2013         \ ,   2013       .


  2013     ...

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> ,    2012 -      ,   2013-    (,  ),         13% ,   2013?


          .      2012,     2012 -     .      2013,    -  ,        .

----------


## 1970

, , .  ,     Itec  ,        ,    ,    9 ,   (  )   ? !

----------


## saigak

*1970*, -,          ?
-:     60-     
73  60-        .

----------

!              ,  ,     ???  !

----------


## Storn

-  ,     ....

----------

...    .      ?   ,        ,      . ,        .           ???     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


         .



> ???     ?


,     ,     (  -   ),   .

----------

> ,     ,     (  -   ),


       ..     ???

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..     ???


 ,     -  ,   ,        .            .

----------


## saigak

> ..     ???


     .     .



> ,     ....





> ?


   .




> 






> ?


 .   -     .

----------

,    ,      . 
                   . 
                   ,   ,     .      ,         .  .     ,     :           .         "      ..".           .      -  . , ,      . 
!

----------


## Fassah

.   .        .     ,    , .      ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Fassah

.

----------


## saigak

> 


  ,

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------

,  !    , ..          ((     02.12.14         .            .   ,       ,   ""   ,  , ..  , 300 ,      .   ,    ,      ,         ,   .     3 ,     ,           .      ,    .  ,   ?  ,  ,     13 .     ? - ,  10 ..  :Frown:

----------

,  .  ,  .
   .

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> ...    02.12.14         .            .   ,       ,   ""   ,  ...     ,          ... (


           ,       ,   ,         .    ,     ,    4  (3  -  ,  1       ).    -   ,  ""     .  (!)      .  . ,    ,             -       . ..      .     ,  - ,     /  -.          02.12.2014,    .    100% ,      "+",   ""...

----------


## buxg

, ,      ,     2012 ?   ???

----------

> , ,      ,     2012 ?   ???


   2015 .    .

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> , ,      ,     2012 ?   ???


 ,  .   2015         2014, 2013  2012 .     2012  . ,       2012 .

----------


## buxg

** , !

----------


## buxg

*Lucy_XVI*, ,  ,      2012!

----------


## Galina1983

,     2013 ,    2014 ,      2013  2014 ?

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> ,     2013 ,    2014 ,      2013  2014 ?


1- .     ,     -    / .       .      2013   2014,       2014 .         2013,    . 
2- .      ?!   " ". ,      2013   2014-;       .         2014 , . .    2014,         2013-2014

----------


## shoka

.    ,   .   .      "- ()        ".     ?

----------


## -25

> .    ,   .   .      "- ()        ".     ?


    ,  ""  .     ,       .

----------


## buxg

> ,  ""  .     ,       .


     ,    ,        -,     ,  ,  ...

----------


## shoka

> ,  ""  .     ,       .


,         ,    .        (   ,        ,     ).   ,     ,          .

 , -  ,     .       (     ).

     ,  -   (((

----------


## -25

> ,     ,          .


 ,     .      .      , , .
    .

,.      ?  ,  \,    ,      .   ,       , .. , 2   .       , -  "",    ...

----------


## shoka

!    ,    ,      /  ,    ( ),        http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r075_05.htm

----------


## -25

> !    ,    ,      /  ,    ( ),        http://mvf.klerk.ru/rass/r075_05.htm


- ""   :Mocking:      ( )  ,  " ".

----------

,       2012,2013,2014.,        ,    ?
        ,     2015  2016?

       (2012,2013,2014),    2-   ?        2015?

----------

> ,       2012,2013,2014.,        ,    ?


,  ,..  2015        2012.

----------

> ,     2015  2016?
> 
>        (2012,2013,2014),    2-   ?        2015?


   ,  2-  ,   , ,   ,     .

----------

